# AIB reports pre-tax profit of €437m for first half of 2014



## Branz (30 Jul 2014)

http://www.rte.ie/news/business/2014/0730/633924-aib-half-year/

"The amount AIB provisioned for bad loans in the past six months was also down, standing at €92m compared to €744m in the first half of last year..."

Getting ready for a sale before the new Accounting standard.


----------



## Booter (1 Aug 2014)

BOI now in profit aswell. What happens to these profits at the end of year? Will they be handed over to the state as the major (in AIB's case the only) shareholder?


----------



## Sunny (1 Aug 2014)

Booter said:


> BOI now in profit aswell. What happens to these profits at the end of year? Will they be handed over to the state as the major (in AIB's case the only) shareholder?


 
Nope. They get retained by the bank to improve their capital position. It means that the taxpayer will have to put in less!!


----------

